
The zine – a short essay on self-publishing - nonoesp
https://sketch.nono.ma/the-zine
======
pmoriarty
No thread on zines can be complete without mentioning Factsheet Five.[1]

Though it's been defunct for many years now, it was once a gigantic catalog of
zines. I wonder if there's anything remotely like it now.

[1] -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Factsheet_Five](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Factsheet_Five)

~~~
nonoesp
Looks super cool. Thanks for sharing I'll take a deep look at these.

------
peter_l_downs
If you're interested in a tech-focused zine which is also online, check out
[https://lainzine.org](https://lainzine.org). It's good – really well made,
lots of cool Hacker™ content.

If you want to see a digital analogue to "I just started photocopying these in
my basement and the binding is all off but here you go anyway" you can check
out my zine, [https://freezine.xyz](https://freezine.xyz).

~~~
nonoesp
This is awesome Peter – thanks for sharing!

~~~
peter_l_downs
Thank you for your post. Your sketches are fantastic!

~~~
nonoesp
<3

So glad to hear!

------
superhuzza
One piece of (unsolicited) feedback about your website:

I wanted to see your sketches, so I clicked on sketches in the top menu. But
the page only appeared to have a signup form for your newsletter. I left the
page because I was looking for the sketches, and after poking around a bit I
realized the page scrolls and there was more content below.

You can see what I mean here:

[https://imgur.com/hEATRrq](https://imgur.com/hEATRrq)

~~~
nonoesp
Hey, this _unsolicited_ feedback is great — so much that I already implemented
an arrow to signal there's content, can be clicked, and disappears as soon as
you scroll down.

Thanks a lot for this comment, really.

Here's a demo GIF:

[https://imgur.com/a/YywdM2i](https://imgur.com/a/YywdM2i)

(You can also go to the home page again and do a hard script refresh, CMD +
SHIFT + R on macOS Chrome.)

~~~
superhuzza
The fix works perfectly for me, glad I could help! Your sketches are
fantastic.

------
diN0bot
I love zine culture and zine fests. People trading zines and sharing joy. I
don't know anyone who makes reasonable money off of zines, which is both sad
but also keeps the culture oriented away from money.

I have a short zine series on engineering management here:
[http://staycalmcomic.com/intro](http://staycalmcomic.com/intro)

Starts with a stand-up scheduling joke and moves on to participatory decision
making. Includes some easter eggs for Steven Universe lovers.

Feel free to read online or print out and fold into little 1-page booklets to
give coworkers \o/

~~~
petercooper
Google Julia Evans, she's quite popular around here and generally in the dev
space and is making a reasonable salary now from her developer-focused zines.

~~~
nonoesp
Thanks @petercooper, @lev272 also recommended her and I'm loving her work.

------
lev272
If you're interested in zines and tech, I'd highly recommend checking out
Julia Evan's work: [https://wizardzines.com/](https://wizardzines.com/)

~~~
nonoesp
Wow, this is such a good recommendation. And they're already in booklet PDF
format — ready for printing. Huge thanks Lev, I'll definitely print some of
these. Feel like I've got a lot to learn from what's on them (e.g.,
[https://jvns.ca/strace-zine-v3-print.pdf](https://jvns.ca/strace-
zine-v3-print.pdf)).

------
lourdesalonso
Nice to see this here!

